# De Rosa "Replica 73"



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey. Does anyone have any info on a De Rosa "Replica 73" manufactured in the Mid-90s? I have one that I am getting ready to post on Ebay and I can't find much about the frame online. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

sneyer said:


> Hey. Does anyone have any info on a De Rosa "Replica 73" manufactured in the Mid-90s? I have one that I am getting ready to post on Ebay and I can't find much about the frame online. Thanks.


They were built in the Italian facility. They were built in 1991 and are made of SLX steel, lugged and a include the SLX fork blades.

Rear dropouts are spaced at 130 mm. Traditional De Rosa geometry.

What else do you want to know?


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks. Do you know how rare they are? I've never really seen another like it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

sneyer said:


> Thanks. Do you know how rare they are? I've never really seen another like it.


I believe there were about 200 or 250 of them made.

I should have also mentioned that they have the Diamante chain stays which are highly prized in De Rosas.

Is your Molteni Orange?


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah, it has the Diamante stays and is Molteni orange. Thanks, I appreciate all the info. I wish it were a little smaller.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

FWIW, most of the De Rosa Professionals from the 80's have the 'Diamente' stays.

Even the Primato's and Neo Primato's had Diamente stays, at least in some years, so did their predecessor (De Rosa EL?).

I believe the new (2008) Neo Primato's have Diamente stays,and they've gone back to the traditional flat, steel crowned fork., so I've heard.

My 1987ish De Rosa has Diamente stays, flat fork crown, and is a fantastic ride.

Caterham gave some good info and catalog scans on some of the 80's De Rosa's in this thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=96526


----------



## mbury23 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Derosa 73*

How much are looking to get for it? I may be interested. Can you email me pics?


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

I've listed the frame and fork on Ebay. Here is the link. Let me know what you think. I have other pictures also if these aren't enough.

http://cgi.ebay.com/De-Rosa-SLX-Rep...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

sneyer said:


> I've listed the frame and fork on Ebay. Here is the link. Let me know what you think. I have other pictures also if these aren't enough.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/De-Rosa-SLX-Replica-73-Frameset-Molteni-56cm_W0QQitemZ140247598301QQihZ004QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


I thought I had made it clear that I would buy from you, sparing you the eBay route.

I guess you have other plans.

Too Bad.

PS - I see you don't want me to bid anyway - "US Bidders only" ....................


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

Sorry, I never heard back from you after I sent the pictures, and to be honest, I'm not sure what it's worth, so I figured I'd post it. Besides, no man should own two of a bike that pretty!


----------

